# just trying t get started-- on a shoestring



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from NE Tennessee!

>> what else can I do to attract bees?

Set up _more than one_ bait box / swarm trap. 
Also, the honey may not be useful in attracting a swarm. Swarm scouts are looking for a place for the swarm to live, not a food source. Aside from lemongrass oil (or commercial swarm attractants), old brood comb can be very useful. However, if you are just getting started, old comb may not be available.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I also am trying to start on a shoe string budget. I had twelve traps out last year and no hits. That means I am going on two years behind when I could have had bees. I am getting a nuc this year and if they don't live or are not strong enough to split next spring, I will be three years behind. I am still trying to trap and am an optimist however you might consider my situation if you are in a real hurry to start getting honey.

There is risk in going any rout and if you really have your heart set on bees it might be safer to buy them. I do know poeple are successful starting with trapped bees but there is no garentee. I am willing to play with it and figure I will eventually win but it may not be fast.

I wish you the best of luck and only write this to keep you thinking.

Cheers
gww


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Another suggestion:

Since you are just beginning I am assuming the honey is not from combs of your own. In that case I would get it away from your bait boxes (and, when you get them, keep it away from your own bees). There are serious bee diseases that may be in honey that is perfectly fit for human consumption, but still dangerous for the bees. 

(Plus you don't want it in a bait box, anyway.)

If you are handy enough to make some of your own equipment, you are miles ahead of many beginning beekeepers in lowering the costs of getting bees. The cost of the bees is a relatively lesser component - it's the stuff you need for them that drives the price up. 

Welcome and good luck in your swarm catching.

Enj.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your swarm traps. Good advice from all above.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

In addition to trying to attract bees to your swarm boxes, have you considered collecting swarms? Print up a small flyer with your contact info, saying that you will collect swarms, and pass it out to local police, fire dept, library, county extension office, etc. 
Then wait for the phone to ring and go get them!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Indy's suggestions work much better than lemongrass oil, swarm lures, old comb, or multiple traps.


----------

